# Pain Tolerance



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

apbts are a very tough breed they have a high threshold for pain. so un like most other dogs you could step on his or her paw and they might not yelp but they could still be hurt. Untreated things like bone spurs can cause years of discomfort. the apbt will not look like there is any thing wrong with it, this is were a good relationship with your dog comes in handy make sure you always are touching your dog all over, this not only helps you find problems your dog may be expeiancing but also makes him less sencative to being touched.:doggy: Just some food for thought.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

idk about ur dog, but my bully shows discomfort if something is wrong with her leg, she wont put excess weight on it.....but then again shes not an APBT shes a bully....oops.......good info though


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

My Tasha is a baby in that regard.
I grabbed her by the nape of the neck once when she was misbehaving around company and she yipped like I hurt her. She's a softy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Mikado was a real trooper. He would act like nothing was wrong with him. I never heard himm yelp out in pain. One time he got kicked by the horse. I called to hima dn he came running up to the house well he hada cut on his front leg all the way to the bone and he was RUNNING on it. Then he was in the bush and he got a stick stuck in his eye almost lost his eye took him to the vet adn he didn't eve numb it just worked on with me holding Mikado. Yikes. He was a great dog. 

Vendetta is the same way I have never hear her cry out either in all all the rough play they do. She was limping the other day she still wanted to play fetch. Come to find out she jumped off the hay bales and landed funny. It didn't stop her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is hard with performance dogs because I sometimes do not catch injuries right away. Yesterday Siren ripped her dewclaw out while playing with the flirt pole and I didn't know till I was getting sprayed by blood. I have had dogs just out of knee surgery walk like everything is fine. They are very tough, great post!
I also have the drama queens that will throw themselves on the ground crying if they get a sticker.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I also have the drama queens that will throw themselves on the ground crying if they get a sticker.


I think Chino might get along well with those drama queens... lol he acts like a big dog but then if he's too rough he acts like a wuss lol


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hehe..you know come to think of it, i've never heard kolby cry out in pain, um...never thought about that till now, but when he was a pup we were living in a rent home that was off the ground some, well, he took a head spill over the front porch b/c he couldn't stop in time and never yelped. 
but yet, you put him in his crate while there is people around and he will sing like a baby...so pitafull!! LOL! 
good topic!


----------

